# Wir suchen Spieler für unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Root Server



## Corosion (24. März 2014)

*Wir suchen Spieler für unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Root Server*

*Server Name: [DE] Altis Life RPG | Official | Gear Save | Custom Map | powered by Flying Eagle #1*

Wir von Flying Eagle suchen momentan einige Spieler für unseren neuen Arma 3 Altis Life Server.
Es ist ein Roleplay Server und wir achten auch sehr drauf dass die Regeln auf dem Server eingehalten werden.
Der Server basiert auf der aktuellen 3.1.2 Version und wurde von uns bearbeitet-

*Was wir bieten:*

Skins für die Kleidung (Es folgen noch mehr)
Skins für die Autos
Tankstellen können ausgeraubt werden
In jeder Spawn Stadt gibt es eine Bank zum ausrauben
Mit Kabelbinder können andere Spieler gefesselt werden
Es gibt ein Waffentransporter der von der KI gesteuert wird, wenn man ihn überfällt und im Hideout abliefert, bekommt man Waffen
Die Rebellen haben einen eigenen Spawn
Es gibt viele Waffen bsp. Sniper
Waffen werden gespeichert
Events

Jeder neue Spieler bekommt von uns 30k als Bonus
Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Spieler.

Server Ip: 134.255.220.166 Port: 2302
Teamspeak Ip: 134.255.217.250:2076


----------



## Corosion (26. März 2014)

//Update
Wir haben nun auch ein Housing System, man kann nun im Haus Waffen und virtuelle Items lagern zb. Drogen, Essen usw.


----------



## XnoiseX (29. März 2014)

Übertreibt doch mit den Banken


----------



## MofePlay (31. März 2014)

Hallo Corosion,
Braucht ihr noch Unterstützung bei der Polizei? Hätte nämlich sehr viel Lust drauf.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.
Mfg MofePlay


----------



## Bakus2012 (3. April 2014)

Server ist wohl down  Schade, habe mir vieles erspielt und jetzt einfach down.... 

Außerdem etwas zu viele Cops im Vergleich zu Zivis/Rebellen.


Wäre cool, wenn ihr den wieder freischalten könntet.


mfg Bakus.


----------

